# Spayed dog has MAJOR false preg issues



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Our little Basset Hound, Ellie was just spayed on Friday. Last night I was really getting worried. She didn't want to eat (a Basset is worse than a Lab regarding eating), didn't want to go outside, basically just lies around moping. She keeps hiding up in one of the kids' beds, whining and moping. I was seriously getting worried! She is on some antibiotics because they also cleaned her teeth while she was under so I really didn't think it could be an infection. The incision looks good and she hasn't even been licking it. I decided to take her temp so I found the thermometer and made my way to the poor, sick doggy. Eider the Lab had nothing better to do so he followed me. Ellie was sitting on the couch, having been chased out of her favorite kid's bed. As I approach she was giving Eider the evil eye. She grabbed a little stuffed animal sitting next to her, pulled it close and then bit Eider! It suddenly occurred to me that she thinks she is a mommy! On the one hand it is nice that she is keeping so quiet BUT she really thinks that stuffed animal is her pup! I just followed her upstairs with it and she took it to her "nest" and proceeded to fluff the bed, lay the "pup" down on the bed, position herself so that the "pup" could "nurse" and then she proceeded to clean the "pup!" That poor dog! I'm really having a tough time not laughing but on the other hand I really do feel sorry for her! She is taking this so seriously! Has anyone else ever encountered this? How long does this go on? Any way to help her snap out of it (like in another week once she is better recovered from her surgery)? It is so funny and so pathetic at the same time!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Time should take care of this. She just came out of heat not long ago right? Her body thought it was pregnant (the hormones flucuate similiarly whether the dog is actually pregnant or not). When her ovaries were just removed, her body reacted like she had just given birth (basically the hormones "go away" after the ***** gives birth until her next heat cycle). Now I'm not saying she should not have been spayed now because she most likely would have gone through this even if you would have waited to spay her. She'll get over it in a couple of weeks (typically).


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

GoldenMom said:


> Time should take care of this. She just came out of heat not long ago right? Her body thought it was pregnant (the hormones flucuate similiarly whether the dog is actually pregnant or not). When her ovaries were just removed, her body reacted like she had just given birth (basically the hormones "go away" after the ***** gives birth until her next heat cycle). Now I'm not saying she should not have been spayed now because she most likely would have gone through this even if you would have waited to spay her. She'll get over it in a couple of weeks (typically).


Exactly-- I had one *****, many years ago-- if she did not getr bred, would have a false pregnancy. oddly-- when a neutered male bred her one cycle, she had no issues with a false pregnancy-- seems her body said-- "okay, I've been bred, if there are babies, okay, if not, well, they are not..." 
I used her tendency to have false pregnancies as a way to foster a new pup that had been orphaned.... But then, when I found the neutered male could STOP all the desire to be a mom-- things were good until I planned the breeding I wanted!!!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

GoldenMom said:


> She just came out of heat not long ago right?


Yes, she was in heat when we got her, just a month or two ago (I've lost track of time). Thanks for the explanation, Sarah! I'm very glad we had her spayed. She and our neutered male tied more than once - what a pain that was! I'm glad in a way that she is being so quiet. She and our Lab normally wrestle CONSTANTLY! It is a huge blessing that she is being so quiet. It is so pathetic though when she paces with her "pup" and whines after you chase her out of the kids' beds. They don't mind her there during the day but they don't want her hogging the bed and blankets at night. She finally settled down after I laid on the couch with her for a bit  She's not a bit spoiled, she's MAJORLY spoiled! :help:  Everyone thinks she's the greatest thing since sliced bread


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Our basset picked her favorite squeaky toy as her pup. It was a very soft latex one & squeaked very easily. Oh yeah, I felt bad for her too. Every little bump made "baby" squeak & Daisy would fret for 10 minutes! :shrug:


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh poor girl I wonder if it has to do with the extreme hormone change? (they remove the uterus and everything right?) It must be some sort of post pardum type depression. I think she needs lots of love through this very diffacult time. I am sure she will snap out of it once she is accustomed to the hormone level change.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Don't worry! She's getting PLENTY of love through this difficult time  
Can I please go upstairs with my "puppy?"









Since I can't find the favorite "puppy" I'll collect a pile more from the kids' toys.


----------

